# We deserve to be parents.........



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Ladies, I have been reading posts on this site for 8 months now and am always heartened by the strength and resilience shown through our own personal quests to become parents, and more so by the constant support provided in the face of our own failed experiences. I want to share with you my view:

What we don't do:
*  Drink alcohol
*  Smoke
*  Have caffeine - no tea, coffee or CHOCOLATE
*  Relax in a long hot bath for two wks following ET 

What we do:
*  Drink plenty of water and spend most of our days crossing our legs or popping to the loo
*  Drink pineapple juice (even if we don't like it)
*  Eat Brazil nuts (even if we don't like them)
*  Drink herbal teas, which for some of us ordinarily make us feel sick
*  Cry ALOT
*  During the 2ww we worry constantly - hoping for a sign

What we are prepared to do:
*  Have multiple people staring at our most private parts on a frequent basis
*  Take any number of varied drugs all of which have some side effect or other - mood swings, sore boobs, upset stomachs, headaches ......
*  Have needles stuck in us - either through blood tests, injections or Acupuncture
*  Pay for alternative therapies, Reflexology, Reiki, Hypnotherapy

By the time our children are conceived we have already shown:
*  an understanding of the responsibility we know they will bring
*  the sacrifices we are willing to make for them
*  and most of all the LOVE we already have for them

Nobody knows the pain and heartach we suffer other than people going through the same thing.  We should be very proud of ourselves, the strength we have must be commended and I think if anybody does WE DESERVE TO BE PARENTS!

I wish you all luck and love and plenty of


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for that Katy, well said!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

....also I think nothing we do or dont do really matters, its only for our peace of mind, its all down to chemistry, fate, destiny mother nature, god!!! Whatever you like to call it!!
I dont understand it, why people who dont deserve kids get them and others have to struggle...its a cruel and strange world, maybe everyone with IF is special, they have to go thru all the pain to make them better stronger people and the best parents ever....there must be a reason, we just dont know what it is!!!!

sorry I hope you understood all that!!


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Katie,

This is sooooo true, how thoughtful of you to put it down on a screen for us all to read and agree with. I'm testing tomorrow, my 1st IVF, after losing my precious baby at 21w gestation, nearly five yrs ago. I've just read this post and it bought me to tears - I know I'm extra sensitive at the moment. But, thank-you so much for making it so plain and true, I'm going to show this to my DP so he has a little extra understanding as to how hard I actually try to have a baby.

I truly believe that if we ever realise our dreams, we will make the best parents in the world and I suppose the world does need better parents, because there are too many bad ones!

I don't think 'outsiders' actually realise what we're willing to do in order to have our babies.

Thanks again, brilliant post!!!

Sharon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Well said Katie, although I would perhaps amend the point about drinking - we don't drink alcohol except on BFN days.


xxx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Sharon - good luck for your test tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Lizzie - quite right re the BFN days - I test next Thursday and believe me if it's a BFN day then alcohol probably combined with a long hot bath will definately be on my agenda.

xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Nicely put katie.


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Katie G said:


> What we don't do:
> * Drink alcohol
> * Smoke
> * Have caffeine - no tea, coffee or CHOCOLATE
> ...


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

i'VE COME AROUND TO THAT SCHOOL OF THOUGHT PEACHES AND i FEEL MUCH BETTER FOR IT

NOT GONNA BEAT MYSELF UP ABOUT STUFF ANYMORE!!

IF ITS MEANT TO HAPPEN IT WILL!!     
OOps sorry girls for shouting just realized caps lock was on  

XXX


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Brilliant post
Its hard to make others that dont know what we girls are going through understand. 

Touched me because we girls are going to make the best parents ever, we have to stay in hope
Mel xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

well said katie, 

i couldnt agree more

peaches, i wish i could belive you and in many ways i do but could never take the risk 'just in case'. i have to know for peace of mind i did everything i could. 

take care girls 

Lucy


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

That has just brought me to tears, what a lovely thing to write. Thanks!  And it's so true too, we're are all soooo commited to having children and as a result are going to make brilliant parents!!
Just about to have my first IVF in about 4 weeks time, but am breaking the no drinking ban on Monday due to an awards ceremony! Well, I'm not getting drunk but I'm allowing myself 2 or 3 glasses - the awards only happen once a year and my company are up for 6 so sod it!!
Good luck to everyone on this page, I know how agonising the 2ww is and I really feel for you all ... see you on here in about 4 weeks time!
jxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

